# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] Karaoké pour la Star Canardémie

## Diwydiant

Mes bons amis, nous sommes fidèles à notre réputation.
Hier, la France a terminé à l'antépénultième place du concours de l'Eurovision (une belle façon de dire que même l'Azerbaïdjan est capable de nous apprendre le respect). C'est un coup dur pour la culture musicale de notre pays.
C'est pourquoi je vous propose de laver cet affront.
L'année passée, lors du premier _KohLanta du Jeu Vidéo_, *SiGarrett* avait proposé aux valeureux candidats de s'affronter sur un site de karaoké en ligne, le bien nommé KaraokeParty. Et comme notre Denis Grognard national avait très bien fait les choses, je me suis inspiré de son épreuve pour vous proposer ce concours.
En effet, au tour des *Géants Verts* de vous faire pousser la chansonnette, selon des modalités extrêmement simples.
Tout d'abord, il vous suffit de créer un compte gratuit sur le site KaraokeParty (si possible avec le même pseudo que sur ce forum).

Une fois votre compte créé, libre à vous de choisir la chanson qui vous convient le mieux, puis d'enregistrer votre performance vocale.
Avec un compte gratuit sur le site, vous ne pourrez enregistrer et sauvegarder qu'une performance par jour, donc vous pouvez vous entrainer auparavant.
Une fois la chanson sauvegardée, vous pouvez vous rendre sur *Me* > *My Page.*
*
*
Ici seront stockés vos enregistrements.

Un compte gratuit ne peut contenir que 3 enregistrements vocaux, donc n'hésitez pas à supprimer votre oeuvre si vous n'êtes pas satisfaits.
Une fois que vous serez fier de votre performance, il vous suffit de cliquer sur le bouton représentant votre "*recording*" afin de pouvoir copier-coller le lien menant à votre participation.

Ensuite, il ne vous restera plus qu'à proposer ici-même votre ou vos chanson(s).
Et comme à tout seigneur tout honneur, je n'allais pas me débiner. Voilà donc deux exemples de chansons totalement massacrées par mes soins.
Car, en effet, il faut rester fidèle à notre héritage Eurovisonnesque.
Les trois gagnants de ce concours de chants ne seront pas nécessairement ceux ayant le mieux chantés.
Vous chantez pire que moi ?
Vous souhaitez changer les paroles ?
Votre prestation est drôle ? Touchante ? Juste ? Impressionnante ? Tellement foirée que ça en devient hilarant ? Laissez votre amour propre de côté, et venez rafler la première place de ce concours, qui se *terminera le 21 Juin, jour de la Fête de la Musique*.
(ps : et comme je ne pompe pas mes idées à moitié, je remercie ookami et Dragati pour l'image de la Star Canardémie qui illustre ce concours)
*Les Géants Verts.*

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## leplayze

Oh mon dieu j'eusse avoir écouté et j'eusse avoir des frissons  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Comme quoi, tout le monde a sa chance    ::P:

----------


## Beignet

Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été cliquer sur les liens moi!...  ::O:

----------


## Diwydiant

Mon vrai talent ne sera reconnu qu'après... euuuuuh... bah non, même pas, en fait   ::P: 

En même temps, je vous avais prévenu  ::): 

A vous de montrer ce que vous savez (ou ne savez pas) faire   ::):

----------


## SiGarret

Belle version de KFF en mode cool operator, à " 2 de tenss " comme on dit maintenant...

Je rends justice à celui qui avait eu l'idée de cette épreuve pour Koh Lanta : Dox. Et on avait bien ri, c'est une un bon brise-glace entre canards ce site d'humiliation consentie !!!

----------


## Aghora

Ca a l'air facile, suffit de prendre du Black Sabbath ou du Ozzy Osbourne, on chantera toujours mieux que l'original  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Dragati

> Ca a l'air facile, suffit de prendre du Black Sabbath ou du Ozzy Osbourne, on chantera toujours mieux que l'original .


Tant que tu ne parles que du Black Sabbath d'Ozzy, et non de la période Dio, ça va ... Parce que sinon ...  




> (ps : et comme je ne pompe pas mes idées à moitié, je remercie ookami et Dragati pour l'image de la Star Canardémie qui illustre ce concours)


Pas de soucis, fais toi plaisir  ::): . Si l'esprit de feue la Star Canardemy peut perdurer par ce concours, j'en serais très heureux  :;): .

----------


## Aghora

> Tant que tu ne parles que du Black Sabbath d'Ozzy, et non de la période Dio, ça va ... Parce que sinon ... http://seanron.free.fr/gifs/diwydiant/burn-witch.gif


Ben oui faut pas déconner non plus  ::o:  !

----------


## The Number 9

Excellent.  ::wub:: 

Bon, j'ai pas de micros, mais j'adore l'idée.

Cette version de Kung Fu Fighting ! :^_^:

----------


## Naity

Cool ce concours  ::wub::  

Du coup je déterre un résidu de koh lanta. Planquez vos oreilles!!!

http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...71ad599e8b7a94

----------


## Haraban

Oh putain  ::XD::  .
Vous êtes mes héros.

----------


## Coyotitos

chanter la danse des canards version heavy metal....hummmmmm

----------


## frunzy

Je voulais participer mais je trouve pas la chanson du générique de Game of Thrones sur le site  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Rooooh, mais il faut quitter sa zone de confort, se laisser porter par la vibe, se laisser guider par le flow.

Même si, en réécoutant ma... euuuuh... prestation de _Kung Fu Fighting_, je suis plus proche de Kung Fu Panda que de Maitre Miyagi.

 ::P:

----------


## frunzy

j'ai écouté tes prestations en haut parleur et ma fiancé a beaucoup apprécié. Elle me prenait déjà pour un cinglé, maintenant elle vous prends tous pour des malades ! Bienvenue au club  ::):

----------


## Naity

> j'ai écouté tes prestations en haut parleur et ma fiancé a beaucoup apprécié. Elle me prenait déjà pour un cinglé, maintenant elle vous prends tous pour des malades ! Bienvenue au club


C'est contagieux. Fais-la chanter avec toi  :;):

----------


## Flad

Les gagnants gagnent quoi ?

----------


## Naity

> Les gagnants gagnent quoi ?


La compile des gagnants  ::P:

----------


## morfMik

ceci va etre fort divertissant  ::XD::

----------


## Bobbin

Dire que j'aurais pu louper ce topic !

J'espère que je trouverai le temps d'en faire une, je suis chaud patate  ::wub::

----------


## Nickocko

Super idée!
Par contre, dès que je cherche une chanson que j'interpreterai bien, elle n'est accessible qu'aux comptes payants... ^^

----------


## Bobbin

Oui la même. En même temps c'est que $5.

On peut participer avec une chanson Premium pour montrer qu'on a du pognon à dépenser dans des conneries ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Si vous voulez    ::P: 

Ça serait dommage de nous priver de votre bel organe    :;): 

Mais attention, Premium ou Gratuit, ça ne changera rien au niveau du palmarès final, entendons-nous bien là-dessus   ::):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Meilleur concours jamais.

---------- Post added at 17h59 ---------- Previous post was at 17h31 ----------

Foi de canard je participe. Et c'est juste parce que je ne chante absolument JAMAIS! 

http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...b7002b033cfde4

----------


## FB74

> Meilleur concours jamais.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h59 ---------- Previous post was at 17h31 ----------
> 
> Foi de canard je participe. Et c'est juste parce que je ne chante absolument JAMAIS! 
> 
> http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...b7002b033cfde4


Manque de coin.  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Cool ce concours  
> 
> Du coup je déterre un résidu de koh lanta. Planquez vos oreilles!!!
> 
> http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...71ad599e8b7a94


Au départ, j'allais dire que reprendre une interprétation du KohLanta pour ce concours n'était pas l'idée du siècle.

Puis j'ai réécouté ta prestation.

Et j'ai changé d'avis   :^_^:   C'est trooooooop bien !




> Meilleur concours jamais.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h59 ---------- Previous post was at 17h31 ----------
> 
> Foi de canard je participe. Et c'est juste parce que je ne chante absolument JAMAIS! 
> 
> http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...b7002b033cfde4


Here comes a new challenger !   ::o: 

Super, Fayfay !  :^_^:   Vraiment génial   ::wub::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Belle version de KFF en mode cool operator, à " 2 de tenss " comme on dit maintenant...


Qui pown ? Qui pown ! In fact, it was FUCKING frightening !

----------


## Octochelou

No shame...

----------


## ook4mi

Je suis dans une news CPC  :Bave:  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! (J'espère que tu feras pas un bide comme nos gifts  ::cry::  )

----------


## Diwydiant

N'hésite pas à venir pousser la chansonnette

----------


## Naity

D'ailleurs... C'est limité à 3 participations ou les bourgeois en compte premium peuvent poster plus de 3 participations?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Faudrait deja que des gens en postent une, de participation, ce serai pas mal  ::P: .

----------


## Diwydiant

> D'ailleurs... C'est limité à 3 participations ou les bourgeois en compte premium peuvent poster plus de 3 participations?


Pas de limites de participations. 

Seulement, ceux qui ont un accès gratuit devront bien choisir quels morceaux garder / présenter pour ce concours   :;): 

@FAYFAY : bah, ça te fait plus de place sur le podium   ::P:

----------


## Arizona

Pour avoir du monde qui ose subir les moqueries de la plèbe, il faudrait au moins offrir un jambon au vainqueur  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Pour avoir du monde qui ose subir les moqueries de la plèbe, il faudrait au moins offrir un jambon au vainqueur


Vu que ca a rapport au chant, le meilleur jambon du monde serait le Hertarja:
http://www.radiometal.com/article/ex...hertarja,13274

----------


## Diwydiant

Puisque vous insistez, j'annoncerai les lots à gagner en chanson.

 :B):

----------


## Nickocko

Bon, la chanson est en préparation. Mais y'a du boulot  :haha: 
Avec un peu de chance, le ptit dernier apparaitra en guest dessus.

----------


## Vladtepes

C'est de la merde votre site il y a même pas de Michel Sardou  ::(:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Cadeau.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBCVr-AVbDE
Gros bisous baveux aux canards de chez LOTRO.

----------


## Diwydiant

Bah dites moi, je pensais que ce concours aurait attiré davantage de mélomanes  :Emo:

----------


## Kamasa

Des mélomanes qui assumeraient de ruiner leurs relations de bon-voisinnage en s'égosillant sur "Still Loving You" dans le HLM ?
Sous réserve que cette chanson soit chantable sans payer sur le site en plus  :^_^:

----------


## FB74

Je propose un concours de boite à rythme pour pétomanes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous n'êtes pas drôles.   :Emo:

----------


## Bobbin

J'essaierai de poster ma mienne avant dimanche  :Emo: 

Y a quoi à gagner au fait ?

----------


## perverpepere

> Dire que j'aurais pu louper ce topic !
> 
> J'espère que je trouverai le temps d'en faire une, je suis chaud patate


Merci à toi d'avoir fait tourner le liens.
Si j'trouves un micro je m'inscris.

On est obligé de prendre une chanson du répertoire ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

Tu fais chier Bobbin, fallait poster le lien hier, j'avais une occasion parfaite pour y aller de bon coeur ! Là c'est mort niveau timing pour moi  ::(:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Merci à toi d'avoir fait tourner le liens.
> Si j'trouves un micro je m'inscris.
> 
> On est obligé de prendre une chanson du répertoire ?


SI c'est une chanson qui n'est pas sur le site, je pense faire une exception, au vu de la participation débordante sur ce concours  :B): 

Et je chanterai les lots demain   :Cigare:

----------


## The Number 9

Ah oui j'ai zappé. Bon, je n'ai toujours pas de micro et je manque de temps d'ici dimanche.
Mais je vais essayer de participer.  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Mes plus plates excuses, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de vous préparer une chanson pour annoncer les gains...

Pas grave, improvisation !





Ouiiiiiiii Hihiiiiiiii...
Moi, ce que j'aime, chez CPC,
C'est que l'on peut faire les idiots.
On est toujours d'accord
Pour faire les cadors.

Ouh ouh ouuuhhh...

Moi, ce que j'aime, chez CPC,
C'est qu'il y a des concours débiles.
Tout droit sortis d'l'asile
On fait pas les difficiles.

Ouh ouh ouuuhhh...
CPC, la la la la la la la laaaaa
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC ...

En c'moment sur Canard PC,
(pa pou pa pap yeah yeah yeah)
C'est qu'on veut vous entendre chanter.
(pa pou pa pap yeah yeah yeah)
*6 mois d'abo' pour l'premier,
3 mois pour les deux d'après*.

Ouh Ouh Ouuuhhhh...
CPC...

Et on offre aussi des jeux
(Et on offre aussi des jeux)
Et on offre aussi des jeuuuuuuuuuuuuux...

Oh oh oh oooh...

*Crypt of the NecroDancer,*
*In Verbis Virtus* et *Audiosurf 2
*
Ouh ouh ouh ouhhh
Chez Canard PC , la la la la la la la laaaaa
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC (la la la la la la laaa)
Oh CPC 

CANARD PCCCCCCCCCC
CANARD PCCCCCCCCCC
CANARD PCCCCCCCCCC

----------


## Ninuna

du coup on peut aussi participer à l'écrit?  ::ninja:: 

plus sérieusement, je vais essayer d'avoir un micro d'ici dimanche, vu la concurrence je peut gagner  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

La honte, c'est à haute voix, ou rien   :tired: 

 ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Pour tous les motivés, les chanteurs, les interprètes, les vocalistes, les saltimbanques, les ténors et les stentors, les choristes, les musiciens, les virtuoses, les poètes, les bardes et autres chansonniers, il reste jusqu'à demain soir 20 heures pour poster votre interprétation   :;):

----------


## Bobbin

http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...1d0216e4d7af5d

----------


## Anonyme2016

::wub::

----------


## perverpepere

> Pour tous les motivés, les chanteurs, les interprètes, les vocalistes, les saltimbanques, les ténors et les stentors, les choristes, les musiciens, les virtuoses, les poètes, les bardes et autres chansonniers, il reste jusqu'à demain soir 20 heures pour poster votre interprétation


C'est définitivement foutu ou on peut avoir une autre chance?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Branleur  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est définitivement foutu ou on peut avoir une autre chance?


Disons que je n'aurai pas le temps aujourd'hui de faire le classement parmi les trois participants   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> http://www.karaokeparty.com/en/recor...1d0216e4d7af5d


Bel organe  ::o:

----------


## Bobbin

> Bel organe


Je savais que j'aurais dû débrancher la webcam  ::unsure::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je savais que j'aurais dû débrancher la webcam


https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...P4oNsJsHs#t=57  ::unsure::

----------


## perverpepere

> Branleur


Et alors?

----------


## Anonyme2016

::zzz::

----------


## Diwydiant

*Et voici les très attendus résultats !!!*

 ::lol:: 


Chose exceptionnelle, 100 pourcents des participants ont remporté un lot !

En effet, les trois participants (Bobbin, FAYFAY et Naity) sont sur le podium. Quelle dure lutte.

Mais comme il faut un classement, je propose ceci :


*6 mois d'abo + Crypt of the NecroDancer* pour Bobbin et son très entrainant Hakuna Matata*3 mois d'abo + In Verbis Virtus* pour FAYFAY et son CoinCoin Will Go On*3 mois d'abo + Audiosurf 2* pour Naity et sa géniale reprise de A Sky Full of Stars


Merci à vous pour vos participations à ce concours, et je vous demanderai de me transmettre vos *adresses / numéros d'abonnés* et *profils Steam* afin de vous envoyer les cadeaux, s'il vous plait.   ::): 

Encore bravo à vous, et à bientôt pour un nouveau concours   :;):

----------


## Naity

> *6 mois d'abo + Crypt of the NecroDancer* pour Bobbin et son très entrainant Hakuna Matata*3 mois d'abo + In Verbis Virtus* pour FAYFAY et son CoinCoin Will Go On*3 mois d'abo + Audiosurf 2* pour Naity et sa géniale reprise de A Sky Full of Stars
> 
> 
> Merci à vous pour vos participations à ce concours, et je vous demanderai de me transmettre vos *adresses / numéros d'abonnés* et *profils Steam* afin de vous envoyer les cadeaux, s'il vous plait.  
> 
> Encore bravo à vous, et à bientôt pour un nouveau concours


MERCIIIIIIIIIIII  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  
 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::  

Une pensée tout particulière va à mes parents, que je remercie de m'avoir donner un si bel organe. 

Je te contacte.  :;):

----------

